# December gigging POC



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

We're off to a good start here in POC.
Friday night at midnight we started gigging again and the action has been hot. Some areas are stacked while others areas have the fish spread out. 
There have been a lot if quality size flounder picked up lately. Up to 26.5" and over 8lbs. 
The flounder are running, but this warm weather has them spread out at times. Sometimes it's fast and furious then shuts down to a grind. 
Cooler weather should get them going even stronger, but the weather can be rather unpleasant this month as well 
I have very few days left to get in on the action. Check my calendar for available dates. 
Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Big flounder continue to fall victim during the last couple of nights. It hasn't been quick limits lately, but the quality has made up for it. The flounder are larger and much thicker this time of year. 
There have been a lot of giggers out lately and the results have varied from very good to not so good. Seems you need to be on them right away or wait for the tide to help push larger ones in to the shallows. 
Still anticipating some cooler weather to really heat up the run.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Last week ended with some tougher nights of gigging. We are still finding some nice fish up to 4-6lbs., but getting full limits was a challenge at times. 
Water clarity was very nice last week and we saw plenty of large flounder beds along the sandy shorelines. I never could find the honey hole that held consistent fish as each spot I tried had a few here and there. 
The black drum are starting to school up on the flats and made for easy targets when up in the shallows. 
Now that the cooler weather has finally made it here we should get back to consistent December trends. 
Time for coverall gigging again

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161






















A little drum gigging to fill in for the lack of flounder


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, we finally got the cooler weather here and the flounder have not responded on the expected way. 
Floundering lately has been slow with only a few fish in each spot, if any at all. 
Seems a little early to say the run is over, as we usually don't slow down until January. 
I have spoken with other giggers in the area and seems to be slow all over. 
We are still finding large flounder, just not the quantity that we had in the past few nights.
Maybe tonight they will turn on and flood the shorelines again. 
Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161








Last night we only found 2 and called it early since it seemed they were not out.


----------

